# Ice Off At Scofield



## dmaxelkhunter (Dec 24, 2008)

I know it could be any day now, but i was curious to know if there is any open water at scofield? Haven't had any time to make it up there myself. Any info would be appreciated! :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I think a few folks have seen the open water by the Madsen Unit, but its not much and the rest of the lake is still carrying a bit of ice. Thought I read where somebody had said there was open water around the edges but that they thought it'd be another couple weeks before the ice is gone.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Not a fishing trip report. You wont get many answers here because of where you posted it. If you go to the general fishing and questions section there is already a thread called ice off. I am sure you didnt know that this is just for reports but the mods dont move things and that only fuels the problem.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Last year, there was a strip of open water in the dam arm by April 13th.

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=5661

The north end looked about the same as the last photo I saw of this year's ice.

It might be worth a drive in to check it out. Bring an auger just in case...


----------



## teamroper (Apr 20, 2008)

I hope it is off soon.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

It had started to open up about 3 weeks ago, but as of last Thursday the 9th, rock solid ice. There were even people ice fishing with up to 24" of ice and I can't imagine it being any different this week with the weather.


----------



## sportsman (Apr 17, 2009)

Huge29 said:


> It had started to open up about 3 weeks ago, but as of last Thursday the 9th, rock solid ice. There were even people ice fishing with up to 24" of ice and I can't imagine it being any different this week with the weather.


ditto

It needs to have one good warm week. Then we will start to see some good edges. Just like loah said, "remember to bring the auger" when you head up there after a warm few days.

Les


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

sportsman said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > It had started to open up about 3 weeks ago, but as of last Thursday the 9th, rock solid ice. There were even people ice fishing with up to 24" of ice and I can't imagine it being any different this week with the weather.
> ...


Welcome Les, give us an intro in the intro section.


----------



## dmaxelkhunter (Dec 24, 2008)

Nor-Tah, 
So someone who makes a "fishing trip" to scofield, don't you think that they would visually see the lake and be able to give me some info on the lakes condition? :idea: I'm just curious!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Exchanged PMs with Dmax. No need for this post.


----------



## sportsman (Apr 17, 2009)

4/20 The lake has a little open water where the water runs into the lake. The area near the dam is solid ICE with lots of fisherman scattered around. Other edge's look like the water level is starting to raise and its slowly pulling the edges back and helping them soften. Lots of water on top of the ice. If this weather keeps up there may be a slight chance of a enough water to cast some roe by Saturday/Sunday. Regardless I will be there next Wednesday catching fish. 

And hopefully not getting a sunburn again :evil:


----------



## sportsman (Apr 17, 2009)

Was I supposed to post that in the fishing trip report? I wanted to keep all Ice off info in one place.


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks for the info sportsman thats the kind of report my dad gives on bft and no one really every says thanks and those are the main details I like to know. I can usually figure out what depth and what there biting on. Anyways did you catch alot of fish? 

sorry kinda offtopic
Nortah what do we need to do to have you become a moderator? Your on alot and have always been pretty quick on finding posts in the wrong area and I heard some mods get tired of doing it. I think the mods could either type a email or just take it from the forum rules and send it to all new members in a pm reminder that tells the appropriate places to post and the best ways to download photos cause lots of people end up asking those same questions.


----------



## dmaxelkhunter (Dec 24, 2008)

Since my last reply, I have been out huntin turkeys. You haven't scared me off. Its no big deal. I will watch where i put my posts in the future. I DO appreciate all the info that has been givin to me. We have a company fishin trip planned once the ice comes off. Thanks to ALL for the iinfo!!!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Hope the Turkey hunt went great! I will be at the field on Saturday and I would bet ice off happens this weekend. I said it on the Ice Off thread and I have seen some recent pics that tell me we should be good by then. Cant wait for the Scofield Trifecta of Bows, Cutts, and Tigers!!
Dweim- I would never want the responsibilities of being a mod but think that if we all help out to educate new guys, the forum will run more smoothly. The mods dont get paid for what they do and anything we can do to make things easier for them will be appreciated. I may not have approached this the right way but I have exchanged PMs with Dmax and we are good.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nor-tah, you think that star is a badge?
:lol:


Just playin'.

BTW- 

Welcome to the forum, Dmax.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Nor-tah, you think that star is a badge?
> :lol:
> 
> Just playin'.
> ...


Pro sure thinks it is!


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

> *Nor-tah wrote:*
> Pro sure thinks it is!


 -_O- :rotfl: :rotfl: -_O- :mrgreen:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Pro sure thinks it is!


 :shock: :shock: :shock:

*\-\*


----------



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

Help!! I'm technology challenged. I went to Scofield today and took some pictures of the ice conditions and I don't have a clue how to post the pictures so everyone can see them. If someone can give me the clue I'd be happy to get them out there. Thanks for any help you can give me. 
There is enough open water on the south end and on the west side near upper fish creek to fish. There is also a small piece of open water on the north end near the state park. The water is murky but I was able to hook a few fish with a sparkle leech pattern. If this weather holds for a few more days the lake should be open enough for tubing by the weekend.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Goodness gracios!! TOgden wasnt a kidding!! Here are the pics he emailed me.
[attachment=0:2jkkvgjt]IMG_2043.jpg[/attachment:2jkkvgjt]
[attachment=1:2jkkvgjt]IMG_2052.jpg[/attachment:2jkkvgjt]
[attachment=2:2jkkvgjt]IMG_2051.jpg[/attachment:2jkkvgjt]
[attachment=3:2jkkvgjt]IMG_2049.jpg[/attachment:2jkkvgjt]
[attachment=4:2jkkvgjt]IMG_2048.jpg[/attachment:2jkkvgjt]

Nice fish man. I cant wait for Saturday.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Beauty of a cutt! That water is nice to see.


----------



## aperture (Apr 17, 2009)

Nice cutt TOgden, im PUMPED for some open water at Scofield!


----------

